# Can You Get Good Mass Gain Results From a 3 Day Split (Repeated)



## cannon9688 (Nov 18, 2008)

I have always trained on a 4/5 day split doing one bodypart per session eg Chest, Back,Legs,Shoulders,Arms.

Could i expect good gains doing a 3day split like Chest and Back, Shoulders and Arms, Legs?

I am a bit nervous of not allowing enough recuperation but i am keen to try something different.

Any oppinions appreciated


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

you would see far better gains training full body twice a week.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

I gained well on a 3 day split.


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

just blast a body part a night as you have been doing

then take 2 days off till you do the next one iv seen a few people do this now

just make sure you still dont over train that single body part


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm on a 3 day split now, i was training 4/5 times a week with 2 muscle groups in each session. I'm doing squats every session now, varying with bench press, pull ups, rows, dead lifts, shoulder presses, and a little ab work. My strength and size has increased more training like this.

I've only been training properly for just over a year and i'm seeing results similar to when I first started.


----------



## Spangle1187 (Jul 27, 2006)

Push pull legs three day split. I think this is great mass workout just keep in compound exercise orientated


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

You can get good results on any split if you train hard enough and eat/rest properly.

A bad program with 100% effort will give greater results than a good program half assed.

3 days a week is tried and tested - nothin to lose, everything to gain.

M


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

when i finish dieting i am going to opt for an every other day training programme. it will be a body part split. will work out at like 3.5 times a week lol. i have always trained 5 days a week but i think this way will yield more results and then give me more rum for change and increases when i start to diet


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

You grow when resting, not when in the gym, so yes, 3 days a week you can definitely gain...


----------

